# Was für eine Rasse werdet ihr spielen/ spielt ihr?



## Xaelle (6. November 2008)

Der Titel verrät es eigentlich schon =)

Begründet eure Entscheidung.

Meiner einer wird sich definitiv der dunklen Seite der Asmodier anschließen, weil ihr Aussehen sehr aussergewöhnlich ist (im Vergleich zu den Elyos, die sich ausser ihren Flügel kaum von einem normalen Menschen unterscheiden), sie temperamentvoll sind und ein starkes kameradschaftlichliches verhältnis zu ihren Mitstreitern haben sollen.
Sie würden sich quasi im Kampf für ihre treuen Kameraden und Gefährten opfern um ihr Leben zu schützen *gerührt ist*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (6. November 2008)

Tendiere eher dazu, erstmal Elyos auszuprobieren.


----------



## Asaku (4. Januar 2009)

Es hat mich einiges an überlegung gekostet bis ich mich für die Seite der Elyos entschieden habe. Normaler weise hätte ich zwar auch die "Dunkle" Seite gewählt da ich aus meiner Erfahrung heraus weiß das der Zusammenhalt und Umgang bei ihnen meist besser ist, allerdings haben mir jüngste Ereignisse gezeigt das das leider nicht immer der Fall ist... Aber sowas kann sich bei mir immer noch kurz vorher ändern z.B. bei der Charakter erstellung.^^


----------



## Virikas (9. Januar 2009)

Ich werde mit Elyos starten, aber sicherlich auch direkt einen Twink auf der anderen Seite erstellen. Die Community bei den beiden Rassen wird dann wohl den Ausschlag darüber geben, ob ich bei den Elyos bleibe oder zu den Asmodiern wechsle.


----------



## Frink (19. Januar 2009)

Ich werde auch beide mal ausprobieren, mit wem ich anfange steht noch nicht fest. Ich würde aber jedem, der schnell ins PvP-Spiel einsteigen will, die Asmodier empfehlen, da diese bis zu dem Level, in dem sie den Abyss - also die PvP-Zone - betreten können, schneller lvln als die Elyos. Das liegt daran, dass die Entwickler gedacht haben, dass die meisten Spieler eher die Elyos bevorzugen würden, also ein großes Ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen im Pvp entstehen würde. Also haben die Entwickler das schnellere lvln für Asmodier eingebaut, um diese Fraktion für die Spieler schmackhaft zu machen (Quelle ist der Gamestartest aus dem Heft 10/08, es kann sich natürlich auch wieder geändert haben!)Aber falls es immer noch so ist, wären die Asmodier wirklich ein Tipp für PvPler. Da ich aber lieber PvE betreibe, werde ich wahrscheinlich mit den Elyos starten.


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. Januar 2009)

Asmodier<<only^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann man in unserer Gilden werbung auch sehen^^

Wir haben bei uns alle einen hang zur Dunklen seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaelle (28. Januar 2009)

Unsere Gilde ebenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur mit dem unterschied das unser Name wesentlich cooler ist har har 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok das tut hier nichts zur Sache, hauptsache heute einmal wieder rumgeblödelt ^^

Ich bin eigentlich NICHT der Meinung das Asmodier lediglich PvP Charaktere wären, da ihre Story und die Mentalität der Rasse sehr herzlich und edel ist.
Hingegen sind die ollen Elyos kleine Diven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khari (11. Februar 2009)

Ich kann mich immernoch nicht entscheiden. Ich überleg schon dauernd, aber eigentlich find ich beide seiten super. wobei mir die engel vom hintergrund eher zusagen. Aber irgendwie tendiere ich so rein vom gefühl eher zu den asmodiern. Ach ich weiss nicht. Ich werd mich entscheiden wenn ich das spiel hab ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2009)

Ich nehm die mit den dicksten sekundären Geschlechtsorganen ;D

nee spass beiseite

ich weiss noch net was ich nehm.
ich lass mich überraschen und wähl aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus


----------



## Ramire´z (27. März 2009)

Normalerweise würde ich sofort Elyos sagen, weil mir bei meinen Chars das Aussehen wichtiger ist, als die Stärke.
Aber bei Aion ist es gleichzeitig auch so, dass die Rassen vertauscht wurden. Sprich die Elyos, die zwar äußerlich wie Engel aussehen sind innerlich aber eingebildet und überheblich, während die Asmodier aufgrund ihrer Verbannung gar keine andere Wahl hatten als sich in die scheußlichen Abbilder zu verwandeln die sie jetzt sind. Dafür sind sie ehrenhaft und respektieren ihre eigene Art. Und das wird wohl dazu führen, dass ich in einem Spiel mal die (augenscheinlich) dunkle Seite wähle, obwohl es eigentlich die Gute ist.


----------



## Konov (27. März 2009)

Das gute an der Aion Charaktergestaltung ist, dass man auch Asmodier gestalten kann, die sehr Menschenähnlich, sprich eher Elyosähnlich aussehen, helle Hautfarbe haben, etc.
Nicht alle Asmodier werden blaue Haut und schwarze Augen haben.

Trotzdem tendier ich weiterhin zu den Elyos ^^
Quasi erstmal die "vermeintlich gute Seite der Macht" ausprobieren.


----------



## Geige (12. April 2009)

ich spiele asmodier, da ich in schon mitglied einer asmodier gilde bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (12. April 2009)

ich werde mir wahrscheinlich beide Seiten mal angucken aber mein Main wird bestimmt Asmodier


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

*schieb*

Werde wohl Asmodier spielen, gefallen mir vom Aussehen besser, auch wenn ich befürchte das diese Seite deutlich mehr Leute spielen, vor allem weil sie sich vom Aussehen fast den Elyos anpassen lassen, die seltsame Haut, die Krallen und "Mähne" auf dem Rücken würde der normalen "ich bin bööse" Welle entgegenwirken, sobald sie aber auch ausschauen wie die Milchbubis oben spielt sie fast jeder. (meine Meinung)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Juni 2009)

die mehrheit geht wohl in richtung asmodier, naja umso besser, hab ich mehr zum schnetzeln ;D


----------



## Tja (14. Juni 2009)

Elyos

Begründung:
Schönere, hellere Haut und meine Freundin wird auch Elyos spielen. Auch finde ich das Sanktum einfach nur beeindruckend, daher eine einfache Wahl.


----------



## Stampeete (15. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> die mehrheit geht wohl in richtung asmodier, naja umso besser, hab ich mehr zum schnetzeln ;D



Deshalb werde ich wahrscheinlich auch eher Elyos spielen!


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Juni 2009)

Ramire´z schrieb:


> Normalerweise würde ich sofort Elyos sagen, weil mir bei meinen Chars das Aussehen wichtiger ist, als die Stärke.
> Aber bei Aion ist es gleichzeitig auch so, dass die Rassen vertauscht wurden. Sprich die Elyos, die zwar äußerlich wie Engel aussehen sind innerlich aber eingebildet und überheblich, während die Asmodier aufgrund ihrer Verbannung gar keine andere Wahl hatten als sich in die scheußlichen Abbilder zu verwandeln die sie jetzt sind. Dafür sind sie ehrenhaft und respektieren ihre eigene Art. Und das wird wohl dazu führen, dass ich in einem Spiel mal die (augenscheinlich) dunkle Seite wähle, obwohl es eigentlich die Gute ist.



Genau das ist es.
Und hätten die Elyos den schutzschild des Turmes nicht aus gemacht.
Dann würden wir noch heute "brüder und "schwestern" sein.

Den nur weill das schild aus war,konnten die an den Turm und ihn zerkloppen!

Deswegen mag ich die Elyos nicht.

(Ich bin in der story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )^^


----------



## asterodeia (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab zwar für Elyos abgestimmt, weil das mein Main wird, aber ich werd sicherlich auch einen Asmodier-Twink haben. Beide Fraktionen haben was für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

Elyos

Wieso?

-Haben Füße
-Haben Pupillen
-Haben "normale" Hautfarbe
-Sehen netter aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

Ich werde Asmodier spielen. Aber weniger weil sie "Obercool" sind. Sondern eher, da ich mit nem Freund spielen werde, der unbedigt Asmodier sein will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (15. Juni 2009)

Ich werde die Final wohl garnicht spielen, da Aion floppen wird. In den Beta-Events hab ich bisher alles getestet und mir hat der *Chantor* am besten gefallen. Werd ich noch in den anderen Beta-Events weiterspielen und mal schaun wie das als Healpally-Like so geht.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Ich werde die Final wohl garnicht spielen, *da Aion floppen wird*.



Dafür hätte ich gerne eine Begründung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stampeete (15. Juni 2009)

Wie Produktiv was du da von dir gibst!

Was spielst du denn so derzeit?



Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Ich werde die Final wohl garnicht spielen, da Aion floppen wird. In den Beta-Events hab ich bisher alles getestet und mir hat der *Chantor* am besten gefallen. Werd ich noch in den anderen Beta-Events weiterspielen und mal schaun wie das als Healpally-Like so geht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Hört einfach auf Leute. Wir wissen alle, wie das enden wird. Gab es zu HdRO, zu WAR, zu AOC etc. pp. 
Die einen hypen das Spiel (unnötig), die anderen behaupten, es wird floppen usw.
Einfach drauf scheissen und spielen, wenn es Euch gefällt.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hört einfach auf Leute. Wir wissen alle, wie das enden wird. Gab es zu HdRO, zu WAR, zu AOC etc. pp.
> Die einen hypen das Spiel (unnötig), die anderen behaupten, es wird floppen usw.
> Einfach drauf scheissen und spielen, wenn es Euch gefällt.



Ich wollte einfach nur eine Begründung hören.

Einfach irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum werfen kann jeder.
Wenn es aber gut begründet ist aus sicht des Posters kann ich gut damit leben.

Wer weiß ? Vielleicht zeigt die Kritik ganz neue Seiten auf.

@Kobe: Wenn du hier keine Begründung hineinschreiben möchtest, würde ich mich über eine PM freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (15. Juni 2009)

Passend dazu die aktuelle Werbung inner Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finds ja bisl brutal so als Elyos Sicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einfach die Flügel rausgerissen  :/ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nich nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf welcher Seite willst du stehn? also ich stehe auf Elyosseite... ich glaub ich mach mir die ausgerupften Asmo Flügel als desktop hintergrund.. So will ich sie sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (15. Juni 2009)

Dann konntern wir doch gleich mal mit 
Abgehackten Elyos Flügeln so soll es ja auch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

*sich die schwarzen flügel im Internet such und auf den Desktop klatsch*

EDIT: Verdammt, ich find das Bild nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand zufällig das ohne Schrift?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ups Doppelpost.


----------



## jo0 (15. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig das ohne Schrift?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geh mit Paint an die Sache und ab geht es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Bitteschön




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Danke, aber der Rand ist mies.^^


----------



## Tonkra (15. Juni 2009)

Das ist einfach das Boxart der Standartedition... keine AHnung... gibt sicher noch nen besseren Screenshot als das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei der AION schriftzug nicht ganz so weit nach unten hängt.


----------



## jo0 (15. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Danke, aber der Rand ist mies.^^




Wie meinst du das? Das ist genau das selbe Bild nur ohne Schrift, wie du es wolltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Das ist genau das selbe Bild nur ohne Schrift, wie du es wolltest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja klar, schon, aber die weiße Schrift hätte ich auch weg bekommen.^^
Es geht eher um den schwarzen Hintergrund der Schrift. Den wegzubekommen ist das Schwere.


----------



## Klunker (15. Juni 2009)

also ich werde wohl Elyos zocken, wobei die anderen schon entt sind..aber krallenfüße :/ werde mich wohl wirklich erst bei der char erstellung entscheiden^^


----------



## jo0 (15. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ja klar, schon, aber die weiße Schrift hätte ich auch weg bekommen.^^
> Es geht eher um den schwarzen Hintergrund der Schrift. Den wegzubekommen ist das Schwere.




So?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Danke, ist egal.^^ Die 30 Pixel Höhe hätte ich auch weg bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Kabo (15. Juni 2009)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich einen Asmodier spielen.
Aber was mich interessiert, werden Sorceress unterm Fliegen Zauber wirken können?

Will mir nämlich einen erstellen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (15. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß jetzt schon das mein Cha so ziemlich das verrückteste sein wird was die Asmodier Chaerstellung zu bieten hat, wenn der Editor wirklich so gut ist wie oft gelobt dürft ihr euch auf was gemacht machen!

Gesichtaggro ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juni 2009)

Also imho finde die Krallen und die Augen derbst hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (16. Juni 2009)

ich werde wohl die Asmodier spielen.

Liegt aber eher daran das ich die Elyos leider überhaupt net leiden kann Oo Passen net zu mir ^^


----------



## Norjena (16. Juni 2009)

Bisher ist es laut Umfrage ja sehr ausgeglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wenns mit grademal 2% Unterschied auf den Live Servern auch so kommt...top!.

Frage is halt wo die 14% der unentschlossenen hingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (17. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> @Kobe: Wenn du hier keine Begründung hineinschreiben möchtest, würde ich mich über eine PM freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beta nicht gespielt? Ab 35 geht der Content aus, keine Langzeitmotivation, kein gutes PvE... und dazu die hässlichsten Charaktere die jemals in einem MMO erstellt werden konnten. Das Game ist *von Asiaten für Asiaten* entickelt worden. Lineage II lässt grüßen.

Bei AoC war es genau das selbe, gute Grafik, MEGA Hype und am Ende hat es nach 3 Tagen kein Schwein mehr gezockt.


----------



## Kevvulk (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Beta nicht gespielt? Ab 35 geht der Content aus, keine Langzeitmotivation, kein gutes PvE... und dazu die hässlichsten Charaktere die jemals in einem MMO erstellt werden konnten. Das Game ist *von Asiaten für Asiaten* entickelt worden. Lineage II lässt grüßen.
> 
> Bei AoC war es genau das selbe, gute Grafik, MEGA Hype und am Ende hat es nach 3 Tagen kein Schwein mehr gezockt.




Und da sieht man wieder das du keine Ahnung hast !!

Beispiel AoC. Woher weiß du das keiner das Spiel spielt ? Also ich lese oft das wieder viele zu den Spiel wieder zurückgekommen sind und es noch immer genug Leute spielen.

Es spielen keine 11 Millionen das Spiel aber das muss es ja auch nicht. Ein MMORPG ist kein Flop nur weil es nicht soviele Gamer hat wie WoW !!

Mir persönlich ist es auch lieber, weil ich habe noch nie soviele unfreundliche und wirklich abstoßende Spieler in einen Spiel getroffen wie in WoW !

"das game ist von asiaten für asiaten". Auch mal wieder keine Ahnung, typisch. Du hast die Chinesische Beta gespielt denke ich mal oder ? denn in der EU Beta kam man ja nicht über 20 hinaus.

Du hast schon mitbekommen das für EU das Spiel etwas umgekrempelt wird oder ? Es werden haufenweiße neue Quests reingebracht damit das Spiel besser am westlichen Markt ankommt.

"ironie on"
Geh du am besten weiter das "Super" WoW spielen, ist ja das beste Spiel aller zeiten und ist ja rundum perfekt....  
"ironie off"


----------



## nebir0s (17. Juni 2009)

Wie immer und ewig spiele ich die dunkle Seite, aber scheinbar wird es wohl sehr ausgeglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> Wie immer und ewig spiele ich die dunkle Seite, aber scheinbar wird es wohl sehr ausgeglichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frage is nur was ist dunkel?

Für mich sind die Elyos die bösen, die Asmodier sind zwar "verdammt" und leben in der Hölle, tragen aber dafür nicht unbedingt die Schuld, sie wollen "nur" raus aus der Hölle, so wie ich es bisher mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (17. Juni 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Und da sieht man wieder das du keine Ahnung hast !!
> 
> Beispiel AoC. Woher weiß du das keiner das Spiel spielt ? Also ich lese oft das wieder viele zu den Spiel wieder zurückgekommen sind und es noch immer genug Leute spielen.
> 
> ...



@AoC
 50.000 Spieler, das Game ist TOT!

HAHA! Made my day! "Haufenweiße neue Quests" ....das ich nicht lache. Selbst im ersten EU-Beta-Event hatte man ab 16/17 nurnoch Elite/Grp-Quests und durfte 3 Level grinden, und danach geht das so weiter. Ab 35 kannst dann alles total vergessen.
Ich wiederhole mich gerne, und wenn das Game gefloppt ist werde ich genau darüber lachen. 
War bei AoC ja genauso mit dne Beta-Events, da konntest auch nur 2-3 Tage in einer "Closed Beta" spielen und nur die ersten paar Level, die halbwegs mit Content gefühlt waren.
Bei Aion ist es ja genauso. 1-20, 1-10 ...warum darf man wohl das Endgame nicht antesten? Man zeigt den Leuten einfach das Endgame nicht, damit sie nicht den Asia-Grind-Part sehen.

Bei AoC war das genau das gleiche mit den Fanboys, am Ende hatte ich wie immer Recht!


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Was machste hier eigentlich, wenn du dir so sicher bist das es eh floppt?


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

Liang, der antwortet eh nicht...vielleicht aus Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab den schon auf Ignore gesetzt, spart Zeit und Nerven


----------



## Aranai (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> @AoC
> 50.000 Spieler, das Game ist TOT!
> 
> HAHA! Made my day! "Haufenweiße neue Quests" ....das ich nicht lache. Selbst im ersten EU-Beta-Event hatte man ab 16/17 nurnoch Elite/Grp-Quests und durfte 3 Level grinden, und danach geht das so weiter. Ab 35 kannst dann alles total vergessen.
> ...




Mein Held!
Dann lach doch drüber, aber bitte! Behalte es für dich.
Du hast deine Meinung kundgetan, wir haben sie vernommen und wir danken dir hiermit.

Wenn du nicht Grinden willst ( vll. kannst due es auch einfach nicht ) , dann geh etwas anderes spielen, was deiner Erfahrung nach für dich besser ist. Sei es (Insert here Random MMO ) oder ( Another Random MMO). Ich werde Aion sowieso nicht wegen dem PvE, sondern wegen dem dem PvP Part spielen (So wie jedes andere MMO).

Wenn du nicht damit einverstanden bist, dein Problem.

Und du sagts: "50.000 Spieler, das Game ist TOT!" ?
Für mich sieht es nicht sonderlich tot aus. Ich kenne welche, die sind rundum zufreiden mit dem Spiel, aber das ist ja deren Meinung.
Aber hey! Ich versuche sie wenigstens nicht allen aufzuzwingen! 

Wenn du schon seriös wirken willst, dann unterlasse bitte Sachen wie: "HAHA! Made my day!"
Das zieht den Anblick sehr runter.

Und wenn du am Ende immer Recht hast, wieso gehste dann nicht zur Börse?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

At Topic:
Asmodier / Ranger 
Zuerst wars Gladiator, aber die Fallen und die Verwandlungmöglichkeiten der Rangers sind sehr schön.


----------



## Kevvulk (17. Juni 2009)

Aranai schrieb:


> Mein Held!
> Dann lach doch drüber, aber bitte! Behalte es für dich.
> Du hast deine Meinung kundgetan, wir haben sie vernommen und wir danken dir hiermit.
> 
> ...




/signed

Mit solchen Leuten kann man eh net reden...

zum topic:

nach bisschen gelesen und rumüberlege wird der erste Char ein Asmodier Spiritmaster.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Mir ist eben erst aufgefallen das Elyos spitze Ohren haben!


@Lol Troll

Hab nichts dagegen wenn er seine Meinung kundtut, aber einmal klipp und klar, nicht in jedem Thread flamen


----------



## Kevvulk (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Oo mir kommts vor das alle Asmodier spielen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die elyos sehen mir immo einfach zu "perfekt" aus. Mag sowas net selber spielen :X  Grund warum ich auch nie Elfen oder so spiele, wenn dann eher was "unnormales".


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @Lol Troll
> 
> Hab nichts dagegen wenn er seine Meinung kundtut, aber einmal klipp und klar, nicht in jedem Thread flamen



Ich auch nicht. Ich habe ja in einem andere Thread geschrieben, dass ich konstruktive Diskussionen schätze, wenn sie mit Argumenten und Begründungen belegt sind.

Aber dieses Subjekt hat sich nicht gerührt und flamed weiter ohne Begründungen sprechen zu lassen.

Dann ist das für mich ein Fall für die Ignore-Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carathas (17. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Und hätten die Elyos den schutzschild des Turmes nicht aus gemacht.
> Dann würden wir noch heute "brüder und "schwestern" sein.
> 
> Den nur weill das schild aus war,konnten die an den Turm und ihn zerkloppen!


*
Auszug der Vorgeschichte (Elyos)*

Wir sahen mit an, wie Asphel plötzlich eine geschmeidige Bewegung vollführte und der Drachengebieter Vitra zusammenbrach. Die Balaur verschwendeten keine Zeit mit Worten. Augenblicklich brachen Blutvergießen und Chaos aus.


*Auszug der Vorgeschichte (Asmodier)*

Einer der Balaur lag am Boden und Lord Asphel stand in Kampfpose über ihm, mit leuchtenden Augen.


Hmmm... wollte der Balaur Lord Asphel anggreifen und es war Notwehr??? Oder hat Asphel den Balaur einfach so ermordet? Man weiss es nicht. Ob die geplanten Friedensverhandlungen erfolgreich gewesen wären hat man nie herausfinden können. Vielleicht verrät die Geschichte im Spiel mehr darüber.


Und obwohl ich storytechnisch die Asmodier eher für die schuldigen halte spiele ich sie trotzdem. Mein Charakter kann ja nix dafür dass er auf der dunklen Seite zur Welt gekommen ist ;-)

Und an dieser Stelle auch ein "Winke Winke" Richtung Helea  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Cara


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Ich spiel eigentlich auch lieber etwas besonderes, doch in WoW zB. hatten Trolle oder Taurinnen wenigstens Style! 
Asmodier sind meiner Meinung nach aber infach nur Kreuzungen aus Hunden, Fledermäusen und Menschen^^


@Lol Troll

*seufz* Solche wird es eben immer geben, wir sind eben nicht
perfekt auch wenn wirs gern wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich spiel eigentlich auch lieber etwas besonderes, doch in WoW zB. hatten Trolle oder Taurinnen wenigstens Style! Asmodier sind meiner Meinung nach aber infach nur Kreuzungen aus Hunden, Fledermäusen und Menschen^^



taurinnen....nimm ne Kuh und eine humanoide Frau...

Troll.....nimm nen Schlumpf und zieh ihn lang....bzw Wow Trolle könnten vom Aussehen her auch mit Tolkiens Orks verwandt sein....klar Unterschiede gibts, aber zb der gebückte Gang, die langen Gesichter und sogar die Ohren....

Da finde ich Asmodier schon etwas anders, zudem müssest du noch einfügen, Krähen oder Harpyen etc irgendwas mit Krallen an den Füßen, Twi´lek und Chiss für Haut/Augenfarbe....


----------



## Tonkra (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Beta nicht gespielt? Ab 35 geht der Content aus, keine Langzeitmotivation, kein gutes PvE... und dazu die hässlichsten Charaktere die jemals in einem MMO erstellt werden konnten. Das Game ist *von Asiaten für Asiaten* entickelt worden. Lineage II lässt grüßen.




Lineage lässt grüßen? in Lineage konnte man, soweit ich weiß nicht per quests leveln.. Warum ist WoW so erfolgreich in Korea? weil WoW für asiaten gemacht wurde mit dem quest system? irgendwie nicht in sich schlüssig oder?
Auch die spieler in Asien wollen mehr content.

Und worauf stützt du deine Aussage? Unzählige quests, cutscenes, sprachausgabe, ein toller rvr content wie in DAOC.. DAOC (zu deutsch DarkAgeOfCamelot, von den Warhammer machern mythic) kennste wohl auch nicht? das spiel kam aus dem westen, genauso wie EQ und Ultima Online... was meinst du wie man dort gelevelt hat?

Da war deutlich mehr grind als in AION drin.. seltsam oder? questen konnte man da eigdl. vergessen (von den exp her gesehen)..
Also wenn du als WoW (MMorpg newb) troll rumlaufen willst, weil es nicht wie WoW ist.. ich finde party pvm (was solo questing ausschließt) auch mal ganz toll in einem *MMO*RPG... WoW verfielt ja schon fast den grundgedanken eines MMOS (Partyplay, das schließt pvm mit ein).


Und AoC war mal ne ganz andere sparte... zu 80% der spieler hatten das spiel nicht angetestet vor release.. die grafik (zumindest das design) sprach mich überhaupt nicht an, charakterlose charas und die umwelt.. langweilig... man startet ganz alleine an einem strand, nix MMorpg. davon mal abgesehen, dass einfach der endgame content nicht enthalten war. Vom grottenschlechten (ach so innovativen) kampfsystem mal abgesehen...da merkte ich ganz schnell "das ist absolut müllig"... genauso wie ich bei warhammer schnell bemerkte "button smashing"... in AION fühlt sich das KS einfach schön rund, dynamisch und zackig an... das sind schon feststellungen und keine behauptungen (oder hype).. jedenfalls meine meinung dazu.

In AION jedoch weiß man schon was enthalten ist.. also troll mal woanders rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist genau einer der spieler, die irgendwelche Rezenssionen bei Amazon verfassen mit 1 stern für irgendein MMO oder addon, nur weil du schon nichtmehr wirklich normal spielen kannst, sondern schon in die suchtkategorie fällst und schon kleinigkeiten zerfetzt... vielen macht AION spass ,*sie haben es schon gespielt, wissen also obs ihnen gefällt oder nicht*.. Also, warum musst du ein spiel schlechtreden, weil es nicht -dein- absolut oberngeiales MMOrpg ist was du derzeit spielst?


du bist so einfach und zählst in typische kategorie XY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber den Titel "foren-troll" bzw. flamer hast du dir damit auf jedenfall verdient .. herzlichen glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe diese MMorpg-WoW Trolle sterben langsam aus.. das ist echt nervig..


Achja.. Get a life!
mfg.




LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich spiel eigentlich auch lieber etwas besonderes, doch in WoW zB. hatten Trolle oder Taurinnen wenigstens Style!
> Asmodier sind meiner Meinung nach aber infach nur Kreuzungen aus Hunden, Fledermäusen und Menschen^^



lol ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde Asmodier sehen eher aus wie Dunkelelfen.. gekreuz mit pferd (Mähne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) , krallen (gargoyle lol) und Raben (schwarze Federflügel)
Wieso Fledermaus? Asmodier ham doch keine Fledermausflügel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten finde ich die asmos für eine eigens erfundene Rasse extrem cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blaue haut gefällt mir... aber ich mag das "Reine" "Schöne" "Elegante" halt noch mehr..
. man muss aber sagen, dass sich in anderen foren ganz klar der trend (hierzulande) auf asmos einpendelt.. elyos sind leicht in der unterzahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Elyos ftw ^^. Kurz und knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (17. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Lineage lässt grüßen? in Lineage konnte man, soweit ich weiß nicht per quests leveln.. Warum ist WoW so erfolgreich in Korea? weil WoW für asiaten gemacht wurde mit dem quest system? irgendwie nicht in sich schlüssig oder?
> Auch die spieler in Asien wollen mehr content.
> 
> Und worauf stützt du deine Aussage? Unzählige quests, cutscenes, sprachausgabe, ein toller rvr content wie in DAOC.. DAOC (zu deutsch DarkAgeOfCamelot, von den Warhammer machern mythic) kennste wohl auch nicht? das spiel kam aus dem westen, genauso wie EQ und Ultima Online... was meinst du wie man dort gelevelt hat?
> ...




/signed

Kann man nix mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe_Sucks trollt in jedem Spieleforum, auch im Wow Forum....

Zum Thema, ich hoffe doch stark das nicht zu viele Asmodier spielen, wäre irgendwie dann doch langweilig...naja zur not spiel ich dann doch Elyos wenn das Gleichgewicht kaum vorhanden ist, für Templer gibts da ja auch paar nette Rüstungsskins.

Aber zumindest hier scheinen sich die meisten recht gleich aufzuteilen.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

Die Um frage kommt einem so unglaubwürdig vor wenn alle hier Asmodier sielen wollem ;-)


----------



## Kevvulk (19. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Die Um frage kommt einem so unglaubwürdig vor wenn alle hier Asmodier sielen wollem ;-)




vllt sind die elyos auch nur zu schüchtern zu hier zu schreiben :X



brauche aber später doch einige elyos zum verhauen ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

Wir werden sehen >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hoff mal das es genug Elyos gibt, will ja auch wen zum verprügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Wuraj (20. Juni 2009)

Ich werde mich den Asmodiaren anschließen.

Ich achte eigentlich mehr aufs Außere als auf die inneren Werte falls es sowas geben wird, oder sowas. Find ich allgemein cooler, als engelartige Wesen.

solong

Wuraj


----------



## KingDCB (20. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Also ich muss sagen, die Anfangsflügel von den Elyos sehen viel besser aus. Aber man kann ja das Aussehen der Flügel durch PVP-Ränge verändern und irgendwie sehen die "Endflügel" von den Asmodiaren besser aus...

Naja ich werds mir mal bei der Open-Beta-Phase dann anschauen und dann endscheiden


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (25. Juni 2009)

Werde wahrscheinlich Asmodier werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (25. Juni 2009)

asmodier ... ^^


----------



## Valumes (28. Juni 2009)

Also ich werd wenn dann Elyos spielen, weil..

Die nicht aussehen als wurde ihre Mutter von einem Wookie beglückt (Haare aufm rücken sind eklig)
Ich ein Sonnenkind bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ohne Sonne und Licht könnt ich nicht leben, ja ich hab ein Zimmer unterm Dach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kellerkinder können Asmodier spielen die hams ja eh nicht so mit der Sonne XD

mfg Valu


----------



## Sin (28. Juni 2009)

Valumes schrieb:


> Also ich werd wenn dann Elyos spielen, weil..
> 
> Die nicht aussehen wasl wurde ihre Mutter von einem Wookie beglückt (Haare aufm rücken sind eklig)
> Ich ein Sonnenkind bin
> ...



Eine sehr "erwachsene" Begründung warum du Elyos spielen willst...


----------



## Norjena (28. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Eine sehr "erwachsene" Begründung warum du Elyos spielen willst...



Sehr erwachsen ist es auch ihn darauf hinzuweisen oder?

Für mich nicht, Toleranz steht meiner Meinung nach auch erwachsenen gut.


----------



## Valumes (28. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaaa weiß mich darauf hin wie kindisch ich bin muhahahaha, jeder flame ist nur eine Bestätigung und macht mich noch entschlossener :O

Sry an die anderen für oot


----------



## Thaocy80 (29. Juni 2009)

Werde warscheinlich Asmodier spielen, da sie mir vom Aussehen sehr gut gefallen, besonders auch die Füße.


----------



## zadros (29. Juni 2009)

Elyos, da ich hoffe, dass einige unreife Menschen eher von der "dunklen Seite der Macht" angezogen werden und ich ihnen somit entgehen kann!


----------



## Nadaria (29. Juni 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Elyos, da ich hoffe, dass einige unreife Menschen eher von der "dunklen Seite der Macht" angezogen werden und ich ihnen somit entgehen kann!




sorry das glaub ich nicht. ich verwett meinen allerwertesten das es nicht anders ausschauen wird wie bei wow. die horde ist ganz deutlich erwachsener und der kiddieanteil bei der allianz enorm (und mit kiddie mein ich kindliches/unreifes verhalten nicht das alter bevor das zum mißverständnis wird)


----------



## Sithrael (29. Juni 2009)

wir werden sehen ... würde mir da absolut keinen Kopf drüber machen und die rasee nehmen die mir eben am besten gefällt.


----------



## Zuckerl (29. Juni 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> sorry das glaub ich nicht. ich verwett meinen allerwertesten das es nicht anders ausschauen wird wie bei wow. die horde ist ganz deutlich erwachsener und der kiddieanteil bei der allianz enorm (und mit kiddie mein ich kindliches/unreifes verhalten nicht das alter bevor das zum mißverständnis wird)



Ich hab in verschiedenen Onlinegames eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei der Zahlenmässig überlegenen Fraktion auch das Verhalten mehr in Richtung "Kiddie" geht. Deswegen hoff ich ich auch, dass in Aion das Ganze recht ausgeglichen wird damit sich die Idioten auch gleichmässig verteilen, soll ja jeder was davon haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw, ich weiß noch nicht was ich spielen werde, wird wohl spontan entschieden werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. Juni 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> sorry das glaub ich nicht. ich verwett meinen allerwertesten das es nicht anders ausschauen wird wie bei wow. die horde ist ganz deutlich erwachsener und der kiddieanteil bei der allianz enorm (und mit kiddie mein ich kindliches/unreifes verhalten nicht das alter bevor das zum mißverständnis wird)



Rein subjektive Meinung, ich habe jahrelang Horde UND Allianz gespielt, auf beiden Seiten gibts genug "Kiddies". In jedem Spiel gleicht es sich ziemlich aus, es gibt keine "reifere" Fraktion, beide sind gleich "unreif".
Auch in anderen Spielen wie zb Warhammer gibt es keinen wirklichen Unterschied am Verhalten einer Fraktion.

Ich hoffe in Aion hält es sich in der Waage, persöhnlich gefallen mir die Asmodier besser, aber ein paar Freunde wollen anscheinend Elyos spielen, dann werd ich mich denen anschließen....


----------



## zadros (29. Juni 2009)

meine persönliche erfahrung - 3 WoW Server 2x Horde 1x Allianz - bei letzterer die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht. 2 WAR Server je Ordnung / Zerstörung und die Reife ist bei Ordnung auf Averland subjektiv höher als die bei Destro Erengrad...

deshalb auch meine Wahl auf Elyos


----------



## Mäuserich (30. Juni 2009)

Ursprünglich wollte ich eigendlich Elyos spielen, weil ich in allen anderen Spielen wo man die Wahl hatte hauptsächlich auf der (teilweise vermeintlich) dunklen Seite war und ich gerne mal etwas abwechslung wollte.

Leider haben sich die Leute meiner WoW-Gilde die mit mir wechseln eindeutig für die Asmodianer ausgesprochen und da ich mit meinen Leuten spielen will werd ich dann wohl leicht dämonisch daher kommen ^^


----------



## Norjena (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn es sich auf Live Servern so hält wie in der Umfrage werde ich wohl doch Elyos spielen, Asmodier scheinen ja nen großen Vorsprung zu bekommen, zumal fast jeder der hier postet Asmo spielen möchte...

(ja ich weiß das eine Umfrage hier nicht sehr aussagekräftig ist)


----------



## mirror-egg (30. Juni 2009)

Ich denke ich werde Elyos spielen, zum einen, weil es weniger Elyos Spieler gibt und zum anderen, weil mir der Style der Elyos besser gefällt.


----------



## PainXx (30. Juni 2009)

*Werde Elyos spielen.*

Sehen netter aus.
Haben schönere Haut.
Kein Fell am Rücken.
Füße und Hände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Asmodier haben schon auch was. Die rotleuchtenden Augen gefallen mir gut.
Aber das wars eigentlich schon ^.^
Denke auch, dass mir die Welt der Asmodier zu dunkel wird.
Naja und da doch mehr Leute Asmodier spielen, sind die Elyos doch eine gute Wahl.


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juni 2009)

Habe außerdem die Befürchtung das es sich mit den Asmos verhält wie mit den Allis auf manchen Servern. Wenn man zu krass in der Überzahl ist, nervts auch


----------



## Sithrael (30. Juni 2009)

asmos haben nen exotischen style die elyso dafür ne hellere welt ... naja auf beiden seiten antürlich weitere vor und nachteile aber ich wrde wohl asmos nehmen, nicht weil die alle nehmen wollen sondern weil sie mir einfach vom gesammteindruck mehr zusagen!


----------



## Sithrael (30. Juni 2009)

asmos haben nen exotischen style die elyso dafür ne hellere welt ... naja auf beiden seiten antürlich weitere vor und nachteile aber ich wrde wohl asmos nehmen, nicht weil die alle nehmen wollen sondern weil sie mir einfach vom gesammteindruck mehr zusagen!


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> asmos haben nen exotischen style die elyso dafür ne hellere welt ... naja auf beiden seiten antürlich weitere vor und nachteile aber ich wrde wohl asmos nehmen, nicht weil die alle nehmen wollen sondern weil sie mir einfach vom gesammteindruck mehr zusagen!



Postcounter +2? :-P

Naja, die Welten sind beide gleich hell im endeffekt. Was ich an den Asmodiern nicht mag ist die laufanimation. Die laufen irgendwie so komisch gebückt nach vorne, dass kann einem auf die dauer auf den keks gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Habe außerdem die Befürchtung das es sich mit den Asmos verhält wie mit den Allis auf manchen Servern. Wenn man zu krass in der Überzahl ist, nervts auch



davor hab ich auch angst!


----------



## Ayaril (1. Juli 2009)

Also ehrlich gesagt versteh ich gar nicht, warum ihr euch über eine mögliche Unausgewogenheit der Rassen solche Gedanken macht.
Ich geh eigentlich davon aus, dass sich das so ziemlich die Waage halten wird. Warum? Einfach weil ich denke, dass die Geschmäcker total unterschiedlich sind und dass sich daraus am Ende wieder ein Gleichgewicht ergibt. 
Da kann man jetzt im Vorhinein noch so viele Umfragen starten, aber wirklich repräsentativ werden die alle nicht sein. Es gibt immernoch genau so viele Leute, die das Normale mögen, wie die, die das Abnormale mögen. ^^

Aber um die Frage noch zu beantworten: Asmodier

Die Entscheidung fiel zunächst auf die Elyos, allerdings wechsel ich auch mit einigen Freunden von WoW und viele von ihnen wollten lieber zu den Asmodiern. Daraufhin habe ich mich mit der Rasse auseinander gesetzt, den geschichtlichen Hintergrund gelesen und ich denke, dass die Asmodier so vom ganzen her, doch eher besser zu mir passen.


----------



## Jackall (1. Juli 2009)

kann man auf einem account beides spielen?
wieviele chars kann man sich machen???


----------



## Ayaril (1. Juli 2009)

du kannst pro server nur eine fraktion wählen, gehst du aber auf nen anderen server, kannst du die andere rasse auch wählen.
pro server gingen, glaube ich, 8 charaktere.


----------



## Jackall (1. Juli 2009)

ah danke


----------



## Herzul (1. Juli 2009)

die rasse ist mir völlig egal ich nehm sowieso beide min. einmal habe ich bei wow auch gemacht alli und horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> die rasse ist mir völlig egal ich nehm sowieso beide min. einmal habe ich bei wow auch gemacht alli und horde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich auch als BC kam waren die Alliy ausgelutscht   also ab zur Horde nun ist die Horde Auch ausgelutscht nun ab zu Aion ^^


----------



## Herzul (1. Juli 2009)

ich hau ab von wow nicht weil sie ausgelutscht sind^^sondern weil blizz immer wieder alles mögliche patch z.b. fraktion wechsel soll kommen das geht einem voll aufm sack


----------



## Tonkra (1. Juli 2009)

Ich Werde Elyos Spielen, wir haben einfach mehr Eleganz und Stil... seht euch nur unsere engelsgleichen Flügel und unsere vornehme Blässe an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist wahre Unschuld und Reinheit, die seines gleichen sucht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir sind zwar etwas eingebildet, aber wir können uns das auch wenigstens leisten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr die den Pfad der Asmodier wählt, seid Kinder der Dunkelheit^

UND die elyosgebiete sind einfach schöner! grüne Kuschelwiesen und heiße wüsten *füße auf heißen sand brat* ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

Mich würd mal zugerne Interessieren, ob es von der Geschichte her möglich wäre in kommenden Addons neue Rassen zu implementieren die auch Spielbar sind.


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Mich würd mal zugerne Interessieren, ob es von der Geschichte her möglich wäre in kommenden Addons neue Rassen zu implementieren die auch Spielbar sind.



Hm, mit etwas Fantasie...warum nicht? Die Welt ist ziemlich im Eimer von Energie und Nether umgeben...wenn es auf Atreia nix anderes mehr gibt...vl entstehen Strudel in der Magie die Portale zu einer anderen Welt öffnen? 

Denke schon das es mehr als genug Möglichkeiten in einer Welt wie der von Aion gibt.


----------



## KingDCB (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werde mich jetzt in der Beta entscheiden...
Denke aber eher an Elyos:

1. Haben keine Krallen xD
2. Schönere Flügel
3. Hab die befürchtung, dass Asmo so wie die Allianz wird (alle...nja wollen halt dahin)
4. Dadurch werden denk ich mal bei Elyos mehr ernsthafte, erwachsene Leute spielen

Aber noch ist nix entschieden, normalerweise spiel ich nämlich immer die "Bösen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

KingDCB schrieb:


> Ich werde mich jetzt in der Beta entscheiden...
> Denke aber eher an Elyos:
> 
> 1. Haben keine Krallen xD
> ...



Nein, ich denke eher, dass Elyos und Asmodia ungefähr gleiche verhältnisse haben werden. Eine Richtige Überzahl wie in WoW bei der Allianz oder WAR bei der Zerstörung wird es mit sicherheit nicht geben.


----------



## Lisko34 (2. Juli 2009)

Asmo wirds wohl werden weil:

Ich mir die geschichte druchgelesen hab und die Elyos etwas arrogant finde, und leicht die befürchtung hab das es die Allianz in Aion wird (auch alle arrogant und hobbydetektive).


Gruß Lisko


----------



## Droyale (2. Juli 2009)

Lisko34 schrieb:


> Asmo wirds wohl werden weil:
> 
> Ich mir die geschichte druchgelesen hab und die Elyos etwas arrogant finde, und leicht die befürchtung hab das es die Allianz in Aion wird (auch *alle* arrogant und hobbydetektive).
> 
> ...


kommt aber sehr überheblich von deiner seite aus rüber!


----------



## Salfarion (2. Juli 2009)

Ich werd warscheinlich beide mal spielen. Aber in erster Linie die Asmodier. Die Elyos sind mir mit den jahrhunderten viel zu überheblich und arrogant geworden.
Ich verurteile keine der beiden Fraktionen denn beide haben Fehler gemacht. (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) Aber die Asmodier hat es echt heftig getroffen.

Aber nun ja die Elyos haben den Ätherschild herabgesenkt. Eine dumme Entscheidung wie ich finde.

See you on the dark Site 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

Salfarion schrieb:


> Ich werd warscheinlich beide mal spielen. Aber in erster Linie die Asmodier. Die Elyos sind mir mit den jahrhunderten viel zu überheblich und arrogant geworden.



Ja so seh ichs auch...aber einige Leute mit denen ich wohl gerne anfangen möchten gefallen die Elyos besser...naja was solls ist ja nicht so das ich die garnicht spielen würde, sind aber nur zweite Wahl. Der Hintergrund der Asmodier spricht mich doch deutlich mehr an.


----------



## Chimaya (3. Juli 2009)

Ich werde mich wohl den Elyos anschließen.

Ich war immer, überall auf der "bösen" Seite der Macht... und hab jedesmal die Gegenden und Städte der "Guten" soviel einladender und heimischer gefunden, dass ich diesmal wohl zu den lieben *hüstel* Elyos gehen werd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem möcht ich bei dem schlechten Wetter wenigstens im Spiel viiiel Sonne haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Chima


----------



## Stancer (3. Juli 2009)

Elyos sagen mir mehr zu.

Ich sehs eh schon bald wieder kommen, das der erste bald sagt auf welcher Seite die "Roxxor-Kiddys" spielen.

"Jo, Asmodier sehen so krass Gangsta aus"
"Jo, Elyos werden nur von weicheiern gespielt, weil sie so doll strahlen...."


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Hab mich auch schon endgültig für die Elyos endschieden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre cool wenn wir hier nen Server ausmachen könnten, dann können möglichst viele Buffed-User auf einem Server spielen.


----------



## Stancer (3. Juli 2009)

Denke über Server kann man reden sobald die Namen bekannt sind. Wirds eigentlich deutsche Server geben ?

Werde jedenfalls nen Elyos Ranger spielen, allerdings nen weiblichen Char. Sagt was ihr wollt aber beim Asia-Style gefallen mir die Frauen einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingDCB (3. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Werde jedenfalls nen Elyos Ranger spielen, allerdings nen weiblichen Char. Sagt was ihr wollt aber beim Asia-Style gefallen mir die Frauen einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin auch weibliche Elyos, Gladiator allerdings. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingerim (4. Juli 2009)

Vermutlich einen Elyos(hoff is richtig geschrieben) Da 3 meiner Kollegen diese spielen wollen aber im Prinzip fidne ich alle 2 richtig nice aber mal schaun aber läuft wohl am ehersten auf die Helle seite der Macht Hinaus upps sry fallsches universum


----------



## iricien (4. Juli 2009)

Werden auch Elyos spielen.

Keine spezielle Begründen, ergab einfach die Umfrage gildenintern.^^


----------



## For-Free (4. Juli 2009)

Ich werde das spielen, was zu dem Zeitpunkt eher als "Underdog" gilt. Ich mag es halt immer lieber, eine Fraktion zu spielen, die als schwächer oder als anzahlschwach gilt. Ob es nun Elyos oder Asmodia sind, ist mir dabei wurscht. Ob nun schwarze oder weiße Flügel, hauptsache fliegen und genug Gegner haben.

Und ja, ich hoffe immernoch auf gemischte Server, aber das ist nen anderes Thema.


----------



## Nuffing (5. Juli 2009)

Naja...bis heute hatte ich mich nicht mit dem spiel befasst aber irgendwie beeindruckt mich es schon allein vom sehen, Story die toll erzählt wird durch ingame szenen, später durch pvp und pve die gleichen punkte kriegen die man dann invenstieren kann wenn ich das richtig mit gekriegt hab, und dann noch frei rum fliegen usw, dazu sieht es noch schön aus.

Ich werd mir wohl eine Elyos machen , eine späherin die später eine jägerin werden soll das weiß ich jetzt schon =)


----------



## Sin (5. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja...bis heute hatte ich mich nicht mit dem spiel befasst aber irgendwie beeindruckt mich es schon allein vom sehen, Story die toll erzählt wird durch ingame szenen, später durch pvp und pve die gleichen punkte kriegen die man dann invenstieren kann wenn ich das richtig mit gekriegt hab, und dann noch frei rum fliegen usw, dazu sieht es noch schön aus.
> 
> Ich werd mir wohl eine Elyos machen , eine späherin die später eine jägerin werden soll das weiß ich jetzt schon =)



Jo, du kannst dir durch die Punkte z.B. PVP Rüstung kaufen oder bessere Mana und Heiltränke.


----------



## Sin (6. Juli 2009)

So, ich habe mir jetzt die Gebiete der beiden Rassen nochmal genauer angesehen: Während bei Elyos überwiegend Wald/Sumpfland/Wüste das Erscheinungsbild prägen, findet man auf seiten der Asmodia überwiegend Eisige Gebiete/Vulkane + Lava. Insgesamt muss ich sagen, gefallen mir die Gebiete der Asmodia besser, vor allem die Hauptstadt sieht Optisch schöner aus und bekam ein paar mehr Lichtquellen geschenkt als die hauptstadt der Eylos.

Das Kreaturdesign auf beiden seiten unterscheidet sich nur in einigen Punkten, ist aber im generellen gut gelungen.

Die Laufanimation der Asmodia gefällt mir durch dieses leicht nach vorne gestreckte gehen nicht ganz so gut, aber dieses optische leuchten der Augen im Kampf sieht natürlich ganz schick aus.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja...bis heute hatte ich mich nicht mit dem spiel befasst aber irgendwie beeindruckt mich es schon allein vom sehen, Story die toll erzählt wird durch ingame szenen, später durch pvp und pve die gleichen punkte kriegen die man dann invenstieren kann wenn ich das richtig mit gekriegt hab, und dann noch frei rum fliegen usw, dazu sieht es noch schön aus.
> 
> Ich werd mir wohl eine Elyos machen , eine späherin die später eine jägerin werden soll das weiß ich jetzt schon =)



Dabei solltest du dir aber bewusst machen das der Ranger ne recht starke Nerf keule abbekommen hatte allerdings in der bei der Launch version ( 1.5 ) insgesamt wieder etwas gestärkt wurde. Im Endgame ist er aber auch jetzt noch recht stark nur Gruppen bevorzugen halt momentan andere Klassen .

Ich werde ihn zwar dennoch Spielen allerdings sollte man sich solchen Sachen vorher bewusst sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Dabei solltest du dir aber bewusst machen das der Ranger ne recht starke Nerf keule abbekommen hatte allerdings in der bei der Launch version ( 1.5 ) insgesamt wieder etwas gestärkt wurde. Im Endgame ist er aber auch jetzt noch recht stark nur Gruppen bevorzugen halt momentan andere Klassen .
> 
> Ich werde ihn zwar dennoch Spielen allerdings sollte man sich solchen Sachen vorher bewusst sein
> 
> ...



Ich denke ich spiel zuerst ne Templerin, als Twink dann Sorc oder Ranger, gefallen mir beide gut, aber Ranger als ersten Cha..ich weiß nicht da wird man ja arm^^.

Und das lvln ist Anfangs extrem zäh, und später habe ich die Befürchtung das der Ranger eine ewige kite Klasse mit wenig Bumms ist (ich kite gerne, aber nicht nur^^). Wobei ich das nicht weiß, habe es nur so aus diversen Foren rausgelesen.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich denke ich spiel zuerst ne Templerin, als Twink dann Sorc oder Ranger, gefallen mir beide gut, aber Ranger als ersten Cha..ich weiß nicht da wird man ja arm^^.
> 
> Und das lvln ist Anfangs extrem zäh, und später habe ich die Befürchtung das der Ranger eine ewige kite Klasse mit wenig Bumms ist (ich kite gerne, aber nicht nur^^). Wobei ich das nicht weiß, habe es nur so aus diversen Foren rausgelesen.



Leider hat der Ranger eine Extreme Varianz bei den Schüssen das durfte ich auf 20 auch schon mehr als oft feststellen der selbe schuss trifft teilweise für 300 dann für 900 ( auch noncrit ) am gegner der selben Art und stufe anderes mal dann für 1k Crit und das ist auf 20 auch mit abstand der stärkste schuss bei allen anderen biste mit 100-300 gut bedient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja Geld und vorallem auch kitelastig ist sie was aber mit etwas stressigerer Spielweise sehr unterbunden werden kann ( Nahkampfswitchen nach den ersten 4-5 ~ Schüssen,  den da macht man ironischerweise häufiger Crits und insgesamt nen konstanteren dmg -.- ) ohne irgend nen Skill macht man übrigens schicke 50er autoshots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Und ja Geld und vorallem auch kitelastig ist sie was aber mit etwas stressigerer Spielweise sehr unterbunden werden kann ( Nahkampfswitchen nach den ersten 4-5 ~ Schüssen,  den da macht man ironischerweise häufiger Crits und insgesamt nen konstanteren dmg -.- ) ohne irgend nen Skill macht man übrigens schicke 50er autoshots
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja die schicken Autoshots hab ich schon zu Genüge getestet^^. Imo auf lvl 14 macht meine Templerin deutlich mehr Schaden, kann dazu stunnen und hält Xmal mehr aus, muss so gut wie keine Pausen machen.

Und nach den Skills zu urteilen die es später gibt wird es auch kein so großer Unterschied sein, mit entsprechender Sockelung glaube ich kaum das der Unterschied im Schaden allzu groß wird. Sorc gefällt mir auch, ist kein 5-10 Sekunden (gefühlt) Caster wie in meisten anderen Spielen hat eher schnelle Casts das gefällt mir, die Animationen sind bisher sehr gelungen...denke die 3 werd ich über die Zeit spielen.

Und alle 3 werden Elyos sein, mir gefallen die Asmodier Rüstungen bisher nicht, wenn ich Platte anhab möchte ich keine 2 Metallstreifen und nen Tanga sowie überall Stacheln...Elyos tragen nen Minirock (Templerinnen)..ok aber der ist gepanzert und bis zu einem gewissen Grad sinnvoll, ist beweglicher wie schwere Gelenke in der Rüstung.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

und zum 3ten mal da das Forum scheinbar meinen Post schluckt -.-
Pausen musste ich nie machen jedoch machen andere klassen halt deutlich mehr Schaden im Schnitt naja gut auf stufe 10-16 Reisst man mit 2 schüssen die jeweils nen CD haben und einer der sowieso eigentlich nur die Funktion hat zu Slowen natürlich nicht viel.
Zumal nach jedem Schuss zumindest bei mir der Autoshot aus ging und ich ständig drauf rumhämmern musste .. 
Sobald man dann aber den Chain schuss auf 16(16sec cd wie der vorskill) kriegt und gar auf 19 den Ganz neuen Läuft es eigentlich sehr Flüssig,
auch wenn andere Klassen immernoch Schneller sind da der neue Schuss auch 18 sec cd hat und man Quasi immernoch Zeit hat die man mitm Autoshot rumspielen muss .. 
aber Naja immerhin verbrauchen nur 2 Schüsse Mana und man muss wenigstens das Quasi nie Reggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja ich werd natürlich auch Elyos spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (6. Juli 2009)

Was mir extrem aufgefallen ist, bei den Asmodia gibt es mehr "Sex". Gerade die Rüstungssets sind um einiges Freizügiger, auch geizen dort die Damen nicht mit nackter Haut, dagegen wirken die Elyos etwas prüde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



contra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Du vergleichst gerade Stoff mit Platte...aber genau das habe ich ja auch erwähnt, einer der Gründe warum ich Elyos spielen werde.

Die Templerrüstung im Auswahlschirm...einfach göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das einzige was ich vermissen werde sind die lustigen Hautfarben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@oben, wenn "Flood Kontroll" kommt, ist dein Post schon abgeschickt.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Du vergleichst gerade Stoff mit Platte...aber genau das habe ich ja auch erwähnt, einer der Gründe warum ich Elyos spielen werde.
> 
> Die Templerrüstung im Auswahlschirm...einfach göttlich
> 
> ...



Danke das wusste ich nur leider wurden keine Posts mehr angezeigt die in 2 Unterschiedlichen Threads gepostet wurden in allen anderen Allerdingsschon das iritierte mich dann doch sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was mir extrem aufgefallen ist, bei den Asmodia gibt es mehr "Sex". Gerade die Rüstungssets sind um einiges Freizügiger, auch geizen dort die Damen nicht mit nackter Haut, dagegen wirken die Elyos etwas prüde:



Muss ehrlich sagen das ich eine Süße Maus mit Minirock deutlich interessanter finde als eine die Sowieso schon halb nackt rumläuft aber das mag auch eher Geschmackssache sein


----------



## Kizna (6. Juli 2009)

Die Elyos und vorallem deren Hauptstadt erinnert mich irgendwie sehr stark an Final Fantasy 9. Somit ist die Entscheidung  für mich schon gefallen. Bin allerdings noch sehr gespannt was für weitere Möglichkeiten zur Charaktererstellung hinzu kommen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Die Elyos und vorallem deren Hauptstadt erinnert mich irgendwie sehr stark an Final Fantasy 9. Somit ist die Entscheidung  für mich schon gefallen. Bin allerdings noch sehr gespannt was für weitere Möglichkeiten zur Charaktererstellung hinzu kommen.



die möglichkeit die augenfarbe zu ändern wär mal ein guter anfang^^


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> die möglichkeit die augenfarbe zu ändern wär mal ein guter anfang^^



Ich wär mal für richtige Tattoos^^, Herzchen sind nicht wirklich mein Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Leider patchen sie ja die eine blaue Hautfarbe bei den Elyos raus, die hätt ich glatt genommen, naja was solls.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich wär mal für richtige Tattoos^^, Herzchen sind nicht wirklich mein Geschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Och die Herzchen sind doch niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mh schade das sie die Hautfarbe rauspatchen :/ naja Bin mal gespannt was sie noch alles so einbauen im Laufe der Zeit die Möglichkeiten sind ja jetzt schon mehr als extrem


----------



## Kizna (6. Juli 2009)

Gut wahrscheinlich will bloss ich jetzt sowas und alle anderen sind mit ihren Haaren zufrieden, aber ich würde gerne selbskreierte Frisuren tragen. Wäre also auch noch etwas nettes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Gut wahrscheinlich will bloss ich jetzt sowas und alle anderen sind mit ihren Haaren zufrieden, aber ich würde gerne selbskreierte Frisuren tragen. Wäre also auch noch etwas nettes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frisuren Selbst kreieren oha  wahrscheinlich jede Strähne einzelnt ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub du bist der welt vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dürfte aber ein Typischer Frauenwunsch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (6. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich denke ich spiel zuerst ne Templerin, als Twink dann Sorc oder Ranger, gefallen mir beide gut, aber Ranger als ersten Cha..ich weiß nicht da wird man ja arm^^.
> 
> Und das lvln ist Anfangs extrem zäh, und später habe ich die Befürchtung das der Ranger eine ewige kite Klasse mit wenig Bumms ist (ich kite gerne, aber nicht nur^^). Wobei ich das nicht weiß, habe es nur so aus diversen Foren rausgelesen.



alle videos von den koreanischen turnieren, die ich bisher gesehen habe, haben gezeigt, dass ranger stoffies und andere lederträger geradezu morden, wenn sie sich nicht dumm anstellen. die beschwerden beziehen sich hauptsächlich auf version 1.0, wo der ranger noch etwas weniger schaden gemacht hatte und darauf, dass der rangerschaden zuweilen ziemlich unterschiedlich ausfallen kann. mal knallt man recht moderat rein, mal kommt eine extreme burstspitze und das ziel fällt in sekunden aus den socken. imo hat es noch einiges mit mangeldem verständnis der mechanik zu tun und ich persönlich vermute, dass das attribut genauigkeit viel mit dem schadensunterschied zu tun hat. es gibt da z.b. einen buff, der genauigkeit um 200 erhöht. anscheinend erhöht sich auch der normale schaden unter einwirkung dieses buffs(lässt sich leicht fesstellen, indem man mit normalen schüssen auf gleiches ziel ballert. ev wird der release im westen hier für mehr infos sorgen.

ansonsten muss man auch im hinterkopf haben, dass die prominentesten beschwerdeführer auf aionsource und einem gewissen deutschen forum ehemalige Lineage 2 spieler sind, wo die rangerklassen eigentlich ziemlich op waren und selten besonderes geschick benötigt hatten, da man mit autoshots seine ziele ohne probleme legen konnte.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> alle videos von den koreanischen turnieren, die ich bisher gesehen habe, haben gezeigt, dass ranger stoffies und andere lederträger geradezu morden, wenn sie sich nicht dumm anstellen. die beschwerden beziehen sich hauptsächlich auf version 1.0, wo der ranger noch etwas weniger schaden gemacht hatte und darauf, dass der rangerschaden zuweilen ziemlich unterschiedlich ausfallen kann. mal knallt man recht moderat rein, mal kommt eine extreme burstspitze und das ziel fällt in sekunden aus den socken. imo hat es noch einiges mit mangeldem verständnis der mechanik zu tun und ich persönlich vermute, dass das attribut genauigkeit viel mit dem schadensunterschied zu tun hat. es gibt da z.b. einen buff, der genauigkeit um 200 erhöht. anscheinend erhöht sich auch der normale schaden unter einwirkung dieses buffs(lässt sich leicht fesstellen, indem man mit normalen schüssen auf gleiches ziel ballert. ev wird der release im westen hier für mehr infos sorgen.
> 
> ansonsten muss man auch im hinterkopf haben, dass die prominentesten beschwerdeführer auf aionsource und einem gewissen deutschen forum ehemalige Lineage 2 spieler sind, wo die rangerklassen eigentlich ziemlich op waren und selten besonderes geschick benötigt hatten, da man mit autoshots seine ziele ohne probleme legen konnte.



Ich bestreite nicht das der Ranger durchaus dmg macht aber A ist er mehr als nur unkontrolliert und B wurde er halt stark generft nach der China beta . 

Das er auch jetzt noch guten Schaden macht seh ich selbst im Lowlvl bereich aber es ist halt sehr zermürbend wenn man teilweise nur Autoshots machen kann die dann auchnoch dauernt ausgehen und/oder 50 dmg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts desto trotz ist er für mich sehr interessant und ich werde ihn auch beim Release spielen und es soll low lvl mässig noch nen Ranger buff geben hab ich beim seiten durchforsten gelesen also bin ich sehr gespannt!

btw ja der buff sollte dauer aktiv sein den er erhöht zumindest Gefühlt auch deutli8ch den schaden


----------



## pbast6 (6. Juli 2009)

In der Beta wurde ich öfters mal von nem Sorcerer gegankt. Meißtens war ich tot bevor ich den überhaupt gesehen hab. Wen ich aber per Stealth von hinten mich rangeschlichen hab und meine 5 Schüsse abgefeuert hab war er auf ~20% und dann kommt ein Loch^^. Er lag am Ende doch, also Burst ist zwar da aber gefühlt auf Levle 20 nicht vergleichbar mit nem Sorcerer^^.
Ich find übrigens total Skillig wen man von nem Asmodier gerade mitten im Fight angegriffen wird.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> In der Beta wurde ich öfters mal von nem Sorcerer gegankt. Meißtens war ich tot bevor ich den überhaupt gesehen hab. Wen ich aber per Stealth von hinten mich rangeschlichen hab und meine 5 Schüsse abgefeuert hab war er auf ~20% und dann kommt ein Loch^^. Er lag am Ende doch, also Burst ist zwar da aber gefühlt auf Levle 20 nicht vergleichbar mit nem Sorcerer^^.
> Ich find übrigens total Skillig wen man von nem Asmodier gerade mitten im Fight angegriffen wird.



Sowas machen nicht nur Asmodier und dafür sind die Rifts nunmal da damit man aufmerksam bleibt


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> ansonsten muss man auch im hinterkopf haben, dass die prominentesten beschwerdeführer auf aionsource und einem gewissen deutschen forum ehemalige Lineage 2 spieler sind, wo die rangerklassen eigentlich ziemlich op waren und selten besonderes geschick benötigt hatten, da man mit autoshots seine ziele ohne probleme legen konnte.



Lineage 2 kenne ich nur von den nicht offiziellen Servern, da war viel verbugt. Aber die Ranger waren da ziemlich krass...das stimmt, wobei ich mich als Overlord oder Tyrant (mit Dolch und verbuggten Atk Speed^^) nicht wirklich beschweren konnte.

Das Ranger nicht komplett nutzlos ist und es nicht lange sein wird ist mir schon klar (wobei ich die Klasse trotzdem spielen würde, nur warscheinlich dann als Twink), wenn die Version 1.5 da schon Abhilfe schafft....hm ka werde wohl Würfeln, Ranger und Templer gefallen mir beide sehr gut. Lass mich überraschen es dann letztendlich wird.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Lineage 2 kenne ich nur von den nicht offiziellen Servern, da war viel verbugt. Aber die Ranger waren da ziemlich krass...das stimmt, wobei ich mich als Overlord oder Tyrant (mit Dolch und verbuggten Atk Speed^^) nicht wirklich beschweren konnte.
> 
> Das Ranger nicht komplett nutzlos ist und es nicht lange sein wird ist mir schon klar (wobei ich die Klasse trotzdem spielen würde, nur warscheinlich dann als Twink), wenn die Version 1.5 da schon Abhilfe schafft....hm ka werde wohl Würfeln, Ranger und Templer gefallen mir beide sehr gut. Lass mich überraschen es dann letztendlich wird.



Naja "abhilfe" halt gelle ^^ wurde erwähnt das er bisschen stärke vorallem was das lowlvl angeht zurück kriegen soll wie genau das aussieht kann halt nicht wirklich jemand sagen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt


----------



## Virthu (6. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Ich bestreite nicht das der Ranger durchaus dmg macht aber A ist er mehr als nur unkontrolliert und B wurde er halt stark generft nach der China beta .



eigentlich soll es andersherum sein. in der korea beta wurde der schaden generft, weil die ranger schlichtweg op waren. irgendwann mit 1.1. oder 1.2 soll der schaden aber wieder etwas angehoben sein und das einzige, was zz noch richtig bemängelt wird, sind die schwankungen im ausgeteilten schaden. und natürlich, dass andere klassen viel zu op sind.

und dennoch morden die ranger stoffies und assasinen in sekundenschnelle, auch den berichten aus korea zufolge. also sind sie wohl gar nicht mal so übel dran.

hier ist eine sehr gute demo, leider kommt der ranger nur 5 sek vor, aber man erkennt, was ich mit "morden" meine:

http://www.viddler.com/explore/aiongc/videos/45/

die letzten 5 sekunden :-)

edit: 

ranger gegen gladiator:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uU-_xHj0qA&hl=de


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> eigentlich soll es andersherum sein. in der korea beta wurde der schaden generft, weil die ranger schlichtweg op waren. irgendwann mit 1.1. oder 1.2 soll der schaden aber wieder etwas angehoben sein und das einzige, was zz noch richtig bemängelt wird, sind die schwankungen im ausgeteilten schaden. und natürlich, dass andere klassen viel zu op sind.
> 
> und dennoch morden die ranger stoffies und assasinen in sekundenschnelle, auch den berichten aus korea zufolge. also sind sie wohl gar nicht mal so übel dran.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt geht es mehr um die lvl Bereiche die problematisch sind auf 20 nen schuss mit 300 schaden und 16 sec cd mh oder 50er auto shots wovon man 3-4 machen kann weil die anderen sachen alle auf Cd sind , da ist nix mit burst und das macht das leveln mehr als zäh klar alle 5-6 mobs hatte ich mal nen 1k Crit wenn überhaupt. selbst im Nahkampf macht mein Range dd mehr dmg ! 

Natürlich muss man dazu sehen das die Beta 1.0 ? war also ma schaun.


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uU-_xHj0qA&hl=de



Das Video ist ja mal extrem langweilig finde ich, der rennt nur im Kreis und hüpft rum (wohl jumpshot, der wenn ich die 1.5 patchnotes richtig gelesen habe gefixt wird).

Dmg machen irgendwie beide keinen....5Minuten Kampf ohne Heiler...ich denke mal liegt am Schild und der Rüstung oder? Sorc vs. Gladi siehts dann wieder ganz anders aus?


----------



## pbast6 (6. Juli 2009)

Welche Version war den auf dem Beta Server ?
Und das mit dem Schaden an den Stoffis kann ich auch bestätigen^^ vor allem wen man ausm Stealth angreiffe hat ein Sorcer zb. kaum ne chance auch wen sein Schild nicht von schlechten Eltern is^^
Und zu den Rifs, natürlich gehört das dazu und wenns net mehr Lagt wird das bestimmt Mords Fun machen die Angreife umzuhauen^^ und selber anzugreifen. Nach der Beta glaub ich auch das man das PvP System schon ls Open-PvP System beschreiben kann schließlich kann man auch gegankt werden, oder?
Und weiß jemand ob es auch Risse zu den Hauotstädten geben wird ?


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Welche Version war den auf dem Beta Server ?
> Und das mit dem Schaden an den Stoffis kann ich auch bestätigen^^ vor allem wen man ausm Stealth angreiffe hat ein Sorcer zb. kaum ne chance auch wen sein Schild nicht von schlechten Eltern is^^
> Und zu den Rifs, natürlich gehört das dazu und wenns net mehr Lagt wird das bestimmt Mords Fun machen die Angreife umzuhauen^^ und selber anzugreifen. Nach der Beta glaub ich auch das man das PvP System schon ls Open-PvP System beschreiben kann schließlich kann man auch gegankt werden, oder?
> Und weiß jemand ob es auch Risse zu den Hauotstädten geben wird ?



Risse gibts nur ab der 3ten Zone also in den "highlvl" gebieten


----------



## Highlike (6. Juli 2009)

Also ich werde definitiv Elyos spielen, da mir die Charakter und die Welt der Elyos um einiges besser gefallen, als die der Asmodier. Ich mag es halt etwas schlichter und "normaler". Außerdem kann ich mit einer dunklen Welt nichts anfangen, da die mich irgendwie müde macht und mir die Spiellust vergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Virthu (6. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Wie gesagt geht es mehr um die lvl Bereiche die problematisch sind auf 20 nen schuss mit 300 schaden und 16 sec cd mh oder 50er auto shots wovon man 3-4 machen kann weil die anderen sachen alle auf Cd sind , da ist nix mit burst und das macht das leveln mehr als zäh klar alle 5-6 mobs hatte ich mal nen 1k Crit wenn überhaupt. selbst im Nahkampf macht mein Range dd mehr dmg !
> 
> Natürlich muss man dazu sehen das die Beta 1.0 ? war also ma schaun.


ich hatte selbst in 3-4 tagen recht entspannt von 1 bis 25 gelevelt. von 10 bis 16 war es etwas zäh. ab 19 wurde es recht locker. bis level 20 kein einziges mal rasten müssen, immer einen mob nach anderen gegrillt und halt von quest zu quests etc gerannt. bis level 25 sonst auch keine probleme, bis auf den langsam spürbaren manaverbrauch.

wichtig ist halt nur, dass man den bogen aktuell hält und nach möglichkeit alles mit kritsteinen vollstopft, damit es auch ordentlich oft rummst. und wenns rummst, dann so, dass der mob mit einem schuss sein halbes level verliert. dazu noch die knockbacks dank krits über autoshots und man muss zum teil nichtmal kiten. ranger ist imo eine klasse, die stark von krits profitiert und entsprechende ausrüstung braucht.


----------



## Jelly (6. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> ich hatte selbst in 3-4 tagen recht entspannt von 1 bis 25 gelevelt. von 10 bis 16 war es etwas zäh. ab 19 wurde es recht locker. bis level 20 kein einziges mal rasten müssen, immer einen mob nach anderen gegrillt und halt von quest zu quests etc gerannt. bis level 25 sonst auch keine probleme, bis auf den langsam spürbaren manaverbrauch.
> 
> wichtig ist halt nur, dass man den bogen aktuell hält und nach möglichkeit alles mit kritsteinen vollstopft, damit es auch ordentlich oft rummst. und wenns rummst, dann so, dass der mob mit einem schuss sein halbes level verliert. dazu noch die knockbacks dank krits über autoshots und man muss zum teil nichtmal kiten. ranger ist imo eine klasse, die stark von krits profitiert und entsprechende ausrüstung braucht.



Ist mir durchaus bewusst aber gerade von 10-16 sollte halt nochetwas geschraubt werden den da haben alle anderen klassen locker die nase vorn Auch wenn das selbst bis 19 noch der Fall ist. Ich sag auch nicht das ich richtig Probleme gegen irgendwas hatte aber es war halt teilweise schon so das wenns garnicht Crittete der Sorc nebenan 2-3 Mobs in der Zeit wo ich einen killte legte das man im Nahkampf mehr dmg macht war da auch net sonderlich Motivierend , nichts desto trotz wird das meine Klasse da ich Range Stealth klassen schon immer mochte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. Juli 2009)

Also ich werd Elyos spielen. Ich hasse Dunkle gebiete und in Spielen will ich mich halt wohl fühlen. Außerdem kommt meine kleine Spiritnasterin mit Engelsflügeln besser rüber.^^


----------



## pbast6 (6. Juli 2009)

Was ich auch Motivieren emphand war es diesen "Jumpshot" Bug so oft wie Möglich auszunutzen^^den sollten sie drinnen behalten um Leute die sich mit ihrer Klasse beschäfft auch einen Vorteil zu verschaffen^^. Find sowieso blöd das man die ganze Animation lang nur stehen kann.


----------



## Doomsta (6. Juli 2009)

Werde denke ich auch Asmodier werden, die "dunkle Seite" hat mich schon immer mher angezogen!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (7. Juli 2009)

Asmodier^^
Ich mag düstere gebiete irgendwie... und n dunkelelf sorcerer hat einfach style ^^


----------



## Ayaril (7. Juli 2009)

Ich find überhaupt nicht, dass die Asmodierseite soooo düster ist. Allein schon der Munihele Forest mit den pinken Blättern an den Bäumen. ^^ Also wenn ich mir dazu im Vergleich zB mal das Untoten-Startgebiet bei WoW anschau...joah, ich würd sagen, da findet man einen Unterschied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag die Asmodiergebiete. Finde die wunderschön und auch mit den ganzen schönen Lichtstimmungen im Wald und so...einfach zauberhaft. ^^
Aber ich muss sagen, die Elyosgebiete gefallen mir genau so gut. Ich denke, da kann man nicht sagen, dass das eine schöner als das andere ist, zumindest in meinen Augen.

Aber ich entscheide am Ende ja auch nicht nach Gebiet, sondern nach Gefallen an der Rasse und weil ich die Geschichte besser find. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (7. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Mir ist eben erst aufgefallen das Elyos spitze Ohren haben!



Kannste im Charaktergenerator aber auch ändern!

Asmodier werd ich wohl spielen!


----------



## Sin (7. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Aber ich entscheide am Ende ja auch nicht nach Gebiet, sondern nach Gefallen an der Rasse und weil ich die Geschichte besser find.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht, du musst bedenken, dass du als Elyos das Asmodia Gebiet, abgesehen von ein paar Rissbesuchen, nie zu sehen bekommen wirst. Und ich finde die Asmodia gebiete sind eindeutig besser gelungen. Das 2. Gebiet der Elyos z.B. geht von ca. lvl 20~38 und besteht nur aus Wüste... 18 lvl lang nur wüste sehen ist schon etwas hart, da gefallen mir die schneebedeckten Berge der Asmodia und die Lavaseen doch um einiges besser. Dennoch denke ich, werde ich eher Elyos spielen.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Geht, du musst bedenken, dass du als Elyos das Asmodia Gebiet, abgesehen von ein paar Rissbesuchen, nie zu sehen bekommen wirst. Und ich finde die Asmodia gebiete sind eindeutig besser gelungen. Das 2. Gebiet der Elyos z.B. geht von ca. lvl 20~38 und besteht nur aus Wüste... 18 lvl lang nur wüste sehen ist schon etwas hart, da gefallen mir die schneebedeckten Berge der Asmodia und die Lavaseen doch um einiges besser. Dennoch denke ich, werde ich eher Elyos spielen.



Ich muss sagen, das ich lieber in einer Gelb/Orangenen Wüste spiele als mir den ganzen tag lang weiß anzuschauen. Soll jetzt nicht heißen, das ich das Schneegebiet schlecht finde, nur find ich so ein Wüstengebiet für meine Augen etwas verträglicher.^^
Ich such meine Rasse eigentlich immer nach Launen aus. Und bei Aion hab ich halt die Laune gut zu spielen. In WoW war ich leidenschaftlicher Untoter hexer. Bei mir gibts kein festes schema was ich zocke.^^


----------



## Norjena (7. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Geht, du musst bedenken, dass du als Elyos das Asmodia Gebiet, abgesehen von ein paar Rissbesuchen, nie zu sehen bekommen wirst. Und ich finde die Asmodia gebiete sind eindeutig besser gelungen. Das 2. Gebiet der Elyos z.B. geht von ca. lvl 20~38 und besteht nur aus Wüste... 18 lvl lang nur wüste sehen ist schon etwas hart, da gefallen mir die schneebedeckten Berge der Asmodia und die Lavaseen doch um einiges besser. Dennoch denke ich, werde ich eher Elyos spielen.



Naja schon, kommt aber auch auf den Charakter an, der is finde ich wichtiger als die Gebiete, meist dürfte man später eh im Abyss oder den Instanzen sein...mir zb gefallen zwar die Asmodier besser vom Aussehen, aber auf deren Rüstungen trifft es nicht zu, darum spiel ich Elyos, Chastyle ist finde ich mit das wichtigste, den muss man nähmlich immer anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Die Elyosgebiete am Anfang find ich aber recht langweilig eigentlich (bis lvl 14 gesehen), Asmodier hab ich mir nicht angeschaut.


----------



## Sin (7. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja schon, kommt aber auch auf den Charakter an, der is finde ich wichtiger als die Gebiete, meist dürfte man später eh im Abyss oder den Instanzen sein...mir zb gefallen zwar die Asmodier besser vom Aussehen, aber auf deren Rüstungen trifft es nicht zu, darum spiel ich Elyos, Chastyle ist finde ich mit das wichtigste, den muss man nähmlich immer anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also so weit ich weis, kannst du auf seiten der Elyos das aussehen der Rüstungen der Asmodia adaptieren und umgekehrt.


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Also so weit ich weis, kannst du auf seiten der Elyos das aussehen der Rüstungen der Asmodia adaptieren und umgekehrt.



wäre mir neu.
Ab L 30 kannste ein gutes schwert mit einem alten schwert überschreiben damit es billig aussiet.
Dann denkt der gegner der hat aldi rüsstung und waffen,dabei ist es HIGH End.
Geht auch andersrum^^

Aber sachen vom gegner..never.

Nachdem was ich sehen konnte sind alle rüsstungen gleich Asmo und Al rüsstung.
So grosse unterschiede sind da nicht.
Also endweder ich hatte was auf den augen oder alles war gleich.(abgesehen von farben etc)

bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher,müsste aber stimmen.


----------



## Norjena (7. Juli 2009)

Ich denke die Rüstungen welche am Anfang (Erstellung) sichtbar sind zeigen doch so ziemlich das Scheman wie die Sachen später ausshen oder gibts da großte abweichungen das irgendwas ganz anders aussieht?


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich denke die Rüstungen welche am Anfang (Erstellung) sichtbar sind zeigen doch so ziemlich das Scheman wie die Sachen später ausshen oder gibts da großte abweichungen das irgendwas ganz anders aussieht?



Ja klar gibt es auch anderes.
Aber im grossen und ganzen ist das richtig.


----------



## Virthu (7. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Also so weit ich weis, kannst du auf seiten der Elyos das aussehen der Rüstungen der Asmodia adaptieren und umgekehrt.


das geht zwar nicht allzu einfach und nicht mit allzuvielen rüstungen, aber es gibt gewisse asmo-designs, die in der elyoshälfte zu finden sind. es droppen z.b. in elthen 22er rüstungsteile, die exakt wie die asmorüstungen aussehen, und es gibt auch hart zu findende händler, die billige weisse rüstungen im asmodischen design verkaufen, so dass man das aussehen für seine elyos-items übernehmen kann.


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> das geht zwar nicht allzu einfach und nicht mit allzuvielen rüstungen, aber es gibt gewisse asmo-designs, die in der elyoshälfte zu finden sind. es droppen z.b. in elthen 22er rüstungsteile, die exakt wie die asmorüstungen aussehen, und es gibt auch hart zu findende händler, die billige weisse rüstungen im asmodischen design verkaufen, so dass man das aussehen für seine elyos-items übernehmen kann.



lol na klar.. da hätt ich auch drauf kommen können.
Auf die "andere" seite und dann deren rüssi farmen^^
Kann man die auch tragen?
Oder nur verwandeln ab L30 du weisst schon wo.


----------



## Norjena (7. Juli 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> das geht zwar nicht allzu einfach und nicht mit allzuvielen rüstungen, aber es gibt gewisse asmo-designs, die in der elyoshälfte zu finden sind. es droppen z.b. in elthen 22er rüstungsteile, die exakt wie die asmorüstungen aussehen, und es gibt auch hart zu findende händler, die billige weisse rüstungen im asmodischen design verkaufen, so dass man das aussehen für seine elyos-items übernehmen kann.



Hm, welche Skins haben die? Mir hat es irgendwie voll die Templerinnenrüstung im Elyos  Erstellungsfester angetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (Ich mag die Möchtegernplatte mit Ausschnitt und Tanga einfach nicht...)


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm, welche Skins haben die? Mir hat es irgendwie voll die Templerinnenrüstung im Elyos  Erstellungsfester angetan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WAS?!?!??!
Genau deswegen werden viele unter 18 das game lieben!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (7. Juli 2009)

Schau mal hier: http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-di...date-1-2-a.html

irgendwo ganz unten unter punkt 5 oder 6 müsste was stehen.


----------



## Ayaril (7. Juli 2009)

Also was die Sache mit den Rüstungen der anderen Fraktion angeht, so habe ich vor einiger Zeit gelesen, dass man diese Rüstungen bei bestimmten Monster farmen und auch NPCs kaufen kann. Diese Sachen sind dann allerdings nur von weißer Qualität und nicht wie bei der Gegenfraktion vielleicht von grüner, blauer oder oranger Qualität. 
Sie dienen lediglich dem Aussehen und sonst nichts. 
Die Händler sind, meines Wissens nach, Shugo-Händler, die eine bestimmte Route ablaufen. Diese Route laufen sie allerdings auch nur zu ebstimmten Tageszeiten und Wochentagen ab und das war nciht gerade oft. Ansonsten können die Teile halt, wie schon gesagt, von Elite-Monster gedroppt werden. 

Schaut einfach mal hier rein. Endless von der Aion Daily Seite hat da echt Ahnung:
http://forum.aion-daily.de/das-spiel/atrei...deren-fraktion/


----------



## Rethelion (7. Juli 2009)

Soa nachdem ich jetzt in der CB3 nur Asmodier gespielt habe und die wunderschöne Haupstadt von denen gesehen hab, denke ich dass ich auch beim Release einen Asmodier erstellen werde, optisch sehn die ja auch ned schlecht aus und schwarze Flügerl werden ned so schnell dreckig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (7. Juli 2009)

Hm...ich glaub dann wird die Rassenwahl schon wieder so schwer wenns sogar die hübschen Rüssis gibt..wobei es halt nur 2 Skins sind...aber vl kommen ja wieder neue.


----------



## Jackall (7. Juli 2009)

muss meine antwort wiederrufen
asmoider macht mir i-wie kein spaß
elyos is mir sympatischer


----------



## Ayaril (8. Juli 2009)

oO Wie Asmodier machen keinen Spaß mehr?
Wie geht das? Die spielen sich doch genau wie die Elyos. @_@?


----------



## Kizna (8. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> oO Wie Asmodier machen keinen Spaß mehr?
> Wie geht das? Die spielen sich doch genau wie die Elyos. @_@?



Naja, vll. war ihm das Gebiet zu *düster*, wobei ich es mir viel dunkler vorgestelt hatte. Vondaher war die Entscheidung relativ schwer. Was mich im Endeffekt überzeugt hat, war die Hauptstadt der Elyos.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Juli 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> oO Wie Asmodier machen keinen Spaß mehr?
> Wie geht das? Die spielen sich doch genau wie die Elyos. @_@?



Asmodier haben Krallen^^


----------



## Norjena (8. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Asmodier haben Krallen^^



Jau leider sind nur halbfertig, da fehlen noch Hörner^^, und vl nochn richtigen Schwanz, nich blos son Haarbüschel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das einzige was mir an denen nich so gefällt sind leider die Rüstungen...sie sehen mir den hässlichen Darkelf Dingern aus Lineage 2 zu ähnlich..siehe mein Kommentar am Anfang der Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Die Möglichkeit den Skin der anderen Fraktion anzuziehen macht die Sache natürlich interessant...


----------



## Kangrim (8. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Jau leider sind nur halbfertig, da fehlen noch Hörner^^, und vl nochn richtigen Schwanz, nich blos son Haarbüschel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




OMG als ob ich lust hab das meine Gegner Draenei sind oO.
Ich find die Büschel gut so wie sie sind. Sind zwar nur meine Gegner aber wenn meine Gegner aussehen würden wie Draenei würde das feeling verloren gehen.^^


----------



## Jackall (8. Juli 2009)

ich find die gegend ganz schön
nur i-wie doch net ^^ weiß nicht genau was es ist


----------



## Sin (8. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Jau leider sind nur halbfertig, da fehlen noch Hörner^^, und vl nochn richtigen Schwanz, nich blos son Haarbüschel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Toll und dann haste nen Draenei :-P


----------



## Norjena (8. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Toll und dann haste nen Draenei :-P



Naja nich ganz, da fehlt nochn krummes Rückrad, Hufe, ne Klingonenstirn und Quarren Tentakel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und Grüne oder blasse Drenai gibts auch keine, und ne Mähne haben sie auch nicht.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja nich ganz, da fehlt nochn krummes Rückrad, Hufe, ne Klingonenstirn und Quarren Tentakel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu dann noch ne Handtasche und du hastn Draenei Paladin , willst nicht lieber direkt Blutelfen nachbaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Dazu dann noch ne Handtasche und du hastn Draenei Paladin , willst nicht lieber direkt Blutelfen nachbaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die sind hässlich. Drenai ftw!


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Die sind hässlich. Drenai ftw!



Hehe sind se auch wobei mir der Ally pendant auch net so 100% zusagte , aber gut mir gevielen sowieso die meisten männlichen chars net

Die Frauen waren im großen und ganzen alle ja ganz in Ordnung


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Hehe sind se auch wobei mir der Ally pendant auch net so 100% zusagte , aber gut mir gevielen sowieso die meisten männlichen chars net
> 
> Die Frauen waren im großen und ganzen alle ja ganz in Ordnung



Draenei gehören zur Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Draenei gehören zur Allianz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist mir klar wenn du richtig ließt was vorher geschrieben wurde dann merkst du das ichn Blutelfen Paladin mit Handtächlein vorgeschlagen habe und was davon is der Ally pendant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Kleito (11. Juli 2009)

Also ich werde mit den Elyos anfangen, aber hab mir auch schon vorgenommen einen Asmodier zu machen.  Hatte bei WoW ja auch beides gespielt^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (14. Juli 2009)

Elyos!!
Bin halt ein "Gutmensch", was willst machen hehe - nein, soweit ich weis, wird es in Aion garnicht diese klassische Untescheidung zwischen "gut" und "böse" geben.Die Asmodier sind halt ein anderes , etwas düsterer anmutendes Volk.


----------



## Onkel William (14. Juli 2009)

Ich werde Elyos spielen.

Warum? Ich habe jahrelang Horde gespielt und will nun endlich mal was richtig hübsches spielen, ohne Hörner, Krallen und Hufe. :-D


----------



## Sin (14. Juli 2009)

Onkel schrieb:


> Ich werde Elyos spielen.
> 
> Warum? Ich habe jahrelang Horde gespielt und will nun endlich mal was richtig hübsches spielen, ohne Hörner, Krallen und Hufe. :-D



Nen Blutelf ^^


----------



## Sin (14. Juli 2009)

Onkel schrieb:


> Ich werde Elyos spielen.
> 
> Warum? Ich habe jahrelang Horde gespielt und will nun endlich mal was richtig hübsches spielen, ohne Hörner, Krallen und Hufe. :-D



Nen Blutelf ^^


----------



## FraSokBUF (14. Juli 2009)

Beides.
Erstmal Elyos und dann Asmodier.
Da das nicht auf dem gleichen Server gehen wird, passt das schon irgendwie.

Warum? Keine Ahnung, einfach mal die Welt (am Anfang) von unten sehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tendiere zB in WoW auch eher zu den "Guten", wobei das ja alles relativ ist.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Jackall (15. Juli 2009)

bei der CB3 konnte man jetzt auf einem server asmo und elyos nehmen, wird das noch geändert???


----------



## FraSokBUF (15. Juli 2009)

Im Stelle eine Frage Thread steht, dass das nicht geht - und ist ja eigentlich auch eher Standard, zumindest bei PvP-orientierten Spielen. Da drin steht auch, dass Asmodier/Elyos nicht miteinander reden können und auch das würd ich dann eher als Standard ansehen.


----------



## Ayaril (15. Juli 2009)

Man kann zwar nciht direkt miteinander reden, aber durch den Private Store geht es wohl. Da kann man ja auch Nachrichten reinschreiben und das kann die Gegenfraktion wohl im Abyss oder so dann lesen.
Aber auf einem Server beides, geht nicht.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juli 2009)

Hm..hab noch nicht wirklich sehr viel drüber gelesen aber ich glaub mich ziehts eher zu den Asmodier hin 

< mag fahle Haut und glühende Pupillen


----------



## Kizna (15. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm..hab noch nicht wirklich sehr viel drüber gelesen aber ich glaub mich ziehts eher zu den Asmodier hin
> 
> < mag fahle Haut und glühende Pupillen



Hmm wer hätte das jetzt ebi dem Avatarbild gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hmm wer hätte das jetzt ebi dem Avatarbild gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*lalalalala* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hey dafür spiel ich seit wotlk in wow eine Nacktelfe !
Hat aber viel Überwindung gekostet meine Undeads einzumotten :<


----------



## Kizna (15. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *lalalalala*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja auch Nacktelfen haben strahlende Augen mit bleicher Haut, soweit man nicht grade Lila nimmt.

Aber hast schon recht. Wenn du eher monströße Wesen mit Krallen, glimmenden Augen und Mondgegerbter Haut sehen willst, dann bist du bei den Asmodiern genau richtig.


----------



## clydecreme (15. Juli 2009)

natürlich asmodier


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, aber warscheinlich beide. Elyos hat mir bis jetzt besser gefallen, werd warscheinlich erst mal mit denen starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AbaraiBenji (15. Juli 2009)

hm ich würd eig lieber asmodier spielen...
nur mit den elyos könnte man mit der ausfürhlichen charaktererstellung besser hm bekannte figuren "nachbauen" hm... werd icha uf jeden fall mal ausprobieren


----------



## Feuerwirbel (16. September 2009)

Ich werde für die elyos kämpfen, da die mir besser gefallen und ich die laufweise von den asmodiern nicht mag, auch hoffe ich endlich mal die seite zu erwischen, wo die com nicht fürn A**** ist...


----------



## Healor (16. September 2009)

Habe früher eigentlich immer die "bösen" gespielt. Bei Warhammer gefiel mir die Order dann schon besser, mir kam es so vor als wären die Destros die ganzen Allykids die jetzt mal Roxxorn wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und genau so wird es denke ich bei Aion auch sein. Klar nicht alle Kinder werden Asmo spielen aber vermutlich mehr als Elyos.


----------



## Naschy (16. September 2009)

Asmodier !

Die Elyos sind zwar eindeutig die hübscheren Chars, aber als alte Hordlerin kann ich das mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren zu den Weißflügeln zu wechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (16. September 2009)

For Elysea!


----------



## Seymour09 (16. September 2009)

Asmodier!


----------



## Imzane (16. September 2009)

Ich werd Elyos spielen, weil sie mir besser gefallen als die "coolen Bösen".


----------



## Faken00b (16. September 2009)

ich werd nen asmodier zocken am anfang weil ich beide rassen in der OB gezockt hab und ich fand die gebiete von den asmodiern schöner als die der elyos...außerdem haben die asmos krallen und schwarze flügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   Feed Me!
Adopted from Valenth


----------



## Galvaras (16. September 2009)

Also ich werde Asmodier (Gladi) spielen. Ich mag einfach die eher schmerzvolle Story und wie sich ihr Äußeres an die Umwelt angepasst hat ohne das ihr Charakter dem Wandel folgte. Die Elyos kommen mir iwie vor wie kleine verwöhnte Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flecto (16. September 2009)

Ich werde beide Seiten anspielen und dann ma gucken welche mir besser gefällt.


----------



## Snowhawk (16. September 2009)

Asmodier:

weil sie den Schnee haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (16. September 2009)

Elyos. Ich krieg Depressionen im Asmo-Gebieten.


----------



## YoungLegend (16. September 2009)

Asmodier!!! Hab beide gespielt, in der CB, OB un aufm China Server. 
1. Schönere Gebiete. 
2. Sehn besser aus (z.b Legionsumhang)
3. Spiel immer die dunkel Seite^^
4. Was ich schon feststellen konnte da ich ja CB,OB un CHI server spielte: Asmo sin coole Leute, hat mir mehr spaß gemacht als bei den Elyos (liegt vll am Schnee wo bei den Asmodier liegt^^)

Naja jeder sieht das anderst un jeder hat seine meinung, das auch gut is. Freu mich schon auf die Schlachten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psymaty (16. September 2009)

Ich spiele Asmodier weil sie keine so verweichlichten verwöhnten penner sind^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein im Ernst ich spiele Asmodier  weil sie von Anfang an um alles kämpfen mussten und es seit je her immer schwer hatten sowas stählt den Charakter und lässt einen nicht so schnell zögern als wenn man immer alles in den schoss gelegt bekommt. 

Mir gefällt auch die Story der Asmodier besser. Man kämpft nicht jahunderte lang und versucht dann frieden zu schließen auch wenn es der einzige weg wäre frieden zu haben.
Ausserdem sehen Asmodier besser aus ich habe in der Open Beta zwar am letzten Tag noch einen Elyos gemacht aber die sehen meiner meinung nach alle ziemlich schwach aus auch wenn ich wenn ich einen Muskulösen Körper mache und natürlich sehen auch die Flügel der Amodier besser aus.

Auch die Welt der Asmodier gefällt mir besser. Wobei das Anfangsgebiet der Elyos wirklich sehr schön ist.

Darum spiele ich Asmodier.

Tod allen Elyos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für Asmodea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (16. September 2009)

asis


----------



## todielfi (16. September 2009)

elyos weil die nich in nem 90% winkel laufen normale füße haben und süß aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (16. September 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> elyos weil die nich in nem 90% winkel laufen normale füße haben und süß aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Ich werde Elyos weiter spielen. Aber,  Asmodier werde ich zu Abwechsslung auch Leveln, so...ab und wann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.*


----------



## Evilness (16. September 2009)

Elyos - Ranger - Gebiet is schöner ^^ und weil se normale füße haben xD


----------



## RogueS (16. September 2009)

Elyos wirds sein, da
Bessere Volkfähigkeiten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (17. September 2009)

hab in der open beta elyos und asmodier angetestet und werde zum realese nen asmodier gladiator spielen


----------



## Das_T (17. September 2009)

asmodier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legitor (17. September 2009)

Elyos Ranger


----------



## Atlantus (17. September 2009)

Leider weiß ich noch net genau was ich Spieln soll, freunde von mir werden wohl Elyos Spieln weiß noch net ob ich mich ihnen anschliesen werde oder ob es mich auf die Seite der Asmodia ziehn wird. 

Was ich weiß ist das ich nen Gladi machen werde *_*  XD


----------



## Healor (17. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Elyos wirds sein, da
> Bessere Volkfähigkeiten!
> 
> 
> ...



Hat wer einen Link parat wo die Fraktionsfähigkeiten aufgelistet sind?


----------



## SARodiRIEL (17. September 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> Ich spiele Asmodier weil sie keine so verweichlichten verwöhnten penner sind^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



...genau aus diesem Grund: ELYOS! Weniger Kids=bessere Chancen im PvP *zwinker*
will nicht wieder den selben Fehler machen wie in WAR.


----------



## RogueS (17. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Hat wer einen Link parat wo die Fraktionsfähigkeiten aufgelistet sind?



Nicht für alle Klassen.

aber für Sins hab ich hier ne Seite. Falls du ne andre Klasse spielst, schau dort einfach mal im Klassenforum nach.


----------

